# Medics probed over drugs to dog



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Apr 2009)

Medics probed over drugs to dog 

By NADIA MOHARIB, SUN MEDIA 

The Calgary Sun     
  


  

Two medics are being investigated after giving a dying dog painkillers as he sat unable to move in the middle of a street, his owner refusing to leave his side. 

And the off-duty Mountie with Justice, the dog struck by a garbage truck on Deer Ridge Dr. S.E. on April 1, has nothing but accolades for their compassionate actions. 

"They were obviously there to treat me but they also helped Justice," Cpl. Keith Blake said yesterday. 

"It was heartbreaking ... but everybody was very supportive and professional and did an amazing job." 

Blake had broken fingers and serious bite wounds inflicted by Justice, but wouldn't leave his beloved dog's side. Each time he tried, his loyal German shepherd struggled to drag his broken body to follow. 

Bleeding profusely, with open fractures and crying in pain, there was also the risk the nine-year-old canine, who had never bitten before, would hurt someone else trying to help. 

"They couldn't deal with me because every time I moved, Justice would try to get up," said Blake, who is off work while his injuries heal. 

"I didn't even feel anything because my dog was going through so much pain ... and the only way to move him was to sedate him." 

Paramedics, faced with the unique scenario -- and no rule book to deal with it -- decided to treat Justice to allow medics to treat Blake and ensure no one else was hurt. 

With no muzzle, no vet willing to come to the scene and animal services still on their way, they gave Justice painkillers. Justice's pain subsided enough for bylaw workers to take him to a vet, where he was euthanized. 

Alberta Health Service's Stuart Brideaux, with Calgary EMS, said medics' priority is to care for people. 

There is no protocol to treat animals. 

Although it is the first time he recalls crews medicating one, there is certainly precedence for giving basic care to injured animals. 

"It wouldn't be inappropriate to do some first aid," Brideaux said. 

"It comes down to the discretion of the crew, on a case-by-case basis." 

He said this case is "very atypical," and although medics had "the patient's and the dog's best interests at heart," it warrants investigation as "an opportunity for learning." 

Union officials share that stance. 

Rick Fraser, CUPE 3421 president, said he hopes the veteran pair face no penalties for the doing "the right thing" when finding horrified bystanders and an off-duty nurse trying to comfort a mortally injured dog and a distraught and hurt patient in the street as children filed out of a nearby school. The truck's driver was also at the scene. 

It took bylaw more than a half hour to arrive -- city officials are investigating a 15-minute delay for the call to be dispatched -- leaving medics the only ones able to help. 

"They limited the dog bite to one person," Fraser said, adding the medics didn't take the decision lightly. 

"They were on the telephone with a vet walking them through to make sure they had the correct dosage." 

He said the case is scenario where, to treat a patient, medics had to treat a pet. 

"Clearly, our number one concern is for the patient but when the patient refuses to be looked at because they are worried about their dog, you have to do what's best to treat the patient," he said. 

Officials could not say if the outcome of the investigation would lead to disciplanary action, although the case will ideally be used as a learning experience. 

But Fraser hopes, rather than prompting "armchair quarterbacks" to dole out discipline, the incident serves as a reminder rules aren't always tailored to apply at every call in the dynamic field. 

"It doesn't always fit into a nice little protocol box and this was out of the box thinking and in my point of view, these medics should be commended," he said. 

Blake agrees. 

He said it "would be a shame" if the medics faced any consequences when the pair, who are paid to give medical care, did just that when faced with limited options. 

He said it is one of many cases where emergency crews, be it police, fire or EMS, realize caring for a pet is "part and parcel" in a bid to care for a patient. 

"We are caring human beings, that's why we do this job," the 19-year police veteran said. 

"I don't think anyone in (emergency services) draws the line and says 'This is not our jurisdiction.' " 

NADIA.MOHARIB@SUNMEDIA.CA

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/04/10/9076131-sun.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

Maybe Calgary should investigate this too.    :



> Date: Wed May 28 09:07:30 2008
> Subject: Calgary Fire Department Launches New Pet Safety Initiative for Fido and Fluffy
> From: Fire PIO
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (11 Apr 2009)

"They were on the telephone with a vet walking them through to make sure they had the correct dosage." 

A veterinarian approved the procedure. Preferable to an officer "putting the dog down" in front of school children.


----------

